# Package Queen fail - New Queen split?



## dr4ngas (Mar 19, 2014)

How about putting the new queen in a nuc with attendants. Then see what happens, maybe two more hives.


----------



## gman1001 (Sep 24, 2013)

for sure, I guess that is what I'd end up with if I did the the second option. Two nucs.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

1, plus a frame of emerging if you have it.


----------

